# Want to learn Web Designing and Visual Basic



## bhushan2k (May 30, 2007)

Hi frds.
I want to learn web designing and visual basic for my next year preparation. Can anybody suggest me any kind of books for these subjects?
Also tell me in Web designing what should I cover?
HTML
DHTML
Flash
Dreamweaver
Photoshop or any other?


----------



## prinz (May 31, 2007)

html and asp.net


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2007)

Start with W3Schools. HTML,XHTML , Javascripts, CSS and then ASP.NET

You can start development with the free Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition  And also Visual Web Developer 2005 Express Edition.

Both are free and can be downloaded from Microsoft site. You have to register at microsoft to get your key.

For learning there are loads of books available. But to start with you can go visit Beginner Developer Learning Center . Here there is a seperate section for Web Development Track and Window Development Track.

There are three tier's. The features of each tier's are given in their seperate tabs. make sure you go through them. 

Start with Visual Basic.NET  Basic syntax and other stuff like flow controls etc etc, later go to win form design, understand about objects,properties and events and methods, Later move on to ADO.NET for database connectivity. 

After you are comfortable with these you can move on to web development. Remember you should be very comfortable with properties and events and how to handle them because these are used a lot in web development. This is mainly because there will be server side and client side scripting.

EDIT: Almost forgot , you need to learn XML also..


----------



## bhushan2k (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## boosters (Jun 1, 2007)

No need to buy any books, that can't explain you correctly. Simple if you can pay more money than i have give to you one choice , you can use Training Video. Very Simple Chapters from Basic to Advanced etc etc. You find here www.totaltraining.com or www.lynda.com. IF you want any of these Video's please contact us at www.miraclextreme.com


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 4, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> No need to buy any books, that can't explain you correctly. Simple if you can pay more money than i have give to you one choice , you can use Training Video. Very Simple Chapters from Basic to Advanced etc etc. You find here www.totaltraining.com or www.lynda.com. IF you want any of these Video's please contact us at www.miraclextreme.com


Lol....if  u want to be a good programmer buying lots of programming book is the way (and also shud readn that s the right way


----------

